# Stocking possibilities for 6 gallon fluval edge! Ideas wanted!



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

I got a fluval edge 6 gallon after some DIY, I want to turn it into a fish tank. I don't know what I should put in it. I was thinking about a betta, but I already have two betta tanks . 

Any ideas or suggestions would be amazing!


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

some micro fish, like chili rasboras or _microdevario kubotai_ (love those things) would work...
somewhere, there's a list of all nano-suitable fish uhh... well can't find it :l
_dario dario_ would work...


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Sparkling gouramis? A bit subtler, but very pretty


----------



## halffrozen (Nov 4, 2011)

Rare strands of Guppies?

I know guppies... but I have seen some very nice looking Black Moscow's out there...


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Shelldwellers? These would only work if you had no plants. They tend to excavate...


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Pygmy / Dwarf Cories.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

i thought about cory cats, i havnt the slightest idea what any of the other things are... google shall help!


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

halffrozen said:


> Rare strands of Guppies?
> 
> I know guppies... but I have seen some very nice looking Black Moscow's out there...


i know i know...i do like cobra guppies... and black moscow


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

Ember Tetra
Green Neon Rasboras
Emerald Dwarf Rasboras
Mosquito Chilli Rasboras
Galaxy Rasboras (Celestial Pearl Danio)
White Cloud Mountain Minow
Dwarf Suckermouth Catfish
Shrimp
Scarlet Badis
Sparkling Gouramis

I would avoid bettas, cory and pygmy catfish as they sometimes need to gulp air from the surface - some people have no problems with these fish, so YMMV


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

i am fine with air gulpers, i plan on 3 oto cats for sure, them a couple ___________


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Peacock Gudgeons?


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

I might end up putting shrimp in there...


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Overgrowth said:


> Peacock Gudgeons?


Those look sweet!


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

Several pygmy sunfish.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Na...


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

moosenart said:


> *i am fine with air gulpers*, i plan on 3 oto cats for sure, them a couple ___________


You might be fine with them, but they might not be fine with the tank.

As I said, YMMV - it all depends on how intelligent your fish are in finding the smaller opening.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

CmdrBond said:


> You might be fine with them, but they might not be fine with the tank.
> 
> As I said, YMMV - it all depends on how intelligent your fish are in finding the smaller opening.


i dont understand what you mean...


----------



## VivaDaWolf (Feb 5, 2012)

The edge is meant to be filled to the brim, so the only accessible air spot in right in the middle of that tank. It will be bad for an air needing fish that can't find it. And some don't.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

VivaDaWolf said:


> The edge is meant to be filled to the brim, so the only accessible air spot in right in the middle of that tank. It will be bad for an air needing fish that can't find it. And some don't.


my tank will not be filled 100%, it doesnt have the stock glass and simply a DIY plexiglass lid.


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahhh - well that makes all the difference, if the entire surface of the water is available you will have no problem at all.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

CmdrBond said:


> Ahhh - well that makes all the difference, if the entire surface of the water is available you will have no problem at all.


Yay!


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Because i dont want to start a new thread, What would be a decent algae cleaner in a 7ish gallon tank with a lone male betta. NO amano shrimp.

i thought oto cats but they need a small group and in a 7 gallon i dont see that happening.

Any ideas besides scrubbing?


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

I have 3 oto's in my 6g edge.

AqAdvisor warns that these may eventually grow too large at 2" - but I would say these are the only real option in a small tank.

Using with my edge as a guide, 1 male betta and 3 oto's give a stock of 96%


----------



## AquaKai (Feb 21, 2012)

A Nerite snail or two would be great. The ottos need more room and would make an easy meal out of your tank... In one day... They need larger and very mature tanks. The Nerite snail is probably your best bet. It cleans, a lot! I'd put 2 of them in your tank and with in a week or two, tada, It's done! Plus they're cool looking IMO.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Don't the females lay tons of eggs?


----------



## AquaKai (Feb 21, 2012)

They will lay eggs but the baby snails need brackish water to live, so you will not be overrun by snails


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

but you will have loads of eggs you gotta try and remove - I have no experience myself but have read this is not an easy process.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Hence me staying away from sed snails. 

I think I'll leave it alone for now. 

I picked up a 5 gallon meta frame today! What would be a good solitary fish for a 5 gallon planted with no ferts, CO2, and maybe no filter?


----------



## AquaKai (Feb 21, 2012)

CmdrBond said:


> but you will have loads of eggs you gotta try and remove - I have no experience myself but have read this is not an easy process.


Once again you are thinking of MTS which lay tons of eggs. I have at least one Nerite snail in all of my tanks and I've seen one collection of eggs the entire time I've had these snails. The eggs were gone within a few days, the fish ate them



moosenart said:


> Hence me staying away from sed snails.
> 
> I think I'll leave it alone for now.
> 
> I picked up a 5 gallon meta frame today! What would be a good solitary fish for a 5 gallon planted with no ferts, CO2, and maybe no filter?


The only fish I know that would be ok without a filter would be a betta, but it would require PWCs every day to every other day. If you do get a filter than another fish I would suggest would be an Indian Dwarf Puffer. They're cool little dudes, but completely messy eaters! Therefore needing filtration, actually they need over filtration!


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

AquaKai said:


> Once again you are thinking of MTS which lay tons of eggs. I have at least one Nerite snail in all of my tanks and I've seen one collection of eggs the entire time I've had these snails. The eggs were gone within a few days, the fish ate them
> 
> 
> The only fish I know that would be ok without a filter would be a betta, but it would require PWCs every day to every other day. If you do get a filter than another fish I would suggest would be an Indian Dwarf Puffer. They're cool little dudes, but completely messy eaters! Therefore needing filtration, actually they need over filtration!


The plan is to make it a Plant grow out tank, with 10 HOB. I thought about dwarf puffers but- don't some need brackish? And some eat snails too...

I figured I'd get some snakeskin guppies


----------



## AquaKai (Feb 21, 2012)

moosenart said:


> The plan is to make it a Plant grow out tank, with 10 HOB. I thought about dwarf puffers but- don't some need brackish? And some eat snails too...
> 
> I figured I'd get some snakeskin guppies


Not the Indian Dwarves. Actually those are the only dwarf puffers I've seen for sale. There are brackish ones like the spotted puffers Walmart sales. They need snails occasionally but I bet you could find some pest ones!

But snakeskin guppies are great too! I love their patterns


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

yea its only 5.5g got for $5 ive been looking for a Steel framed tank for a while too, just put a new seal on the inside. I'll look around for some Indian Dwarf puffers  

i picked up a ton of java fern and im going to put some mini xmas moss in it too.


----------

